# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel V11 - Change in year end and change in # of periods

## OlgaSaavedra

Hi all

I currently have a Pastel book with captured tx from 1 Mar 11 to 28 Feb 12 (28 Feb being the year end).

The company changed its year end to 30 September.

Is there a way to cut off this pastel book up to 30 Sept 11 under 'Setup' 'Periods', whereby there will be only 7 periods (Mar 11 to Sep 11), with the possibility of losing the captured tx from Oct 11 to 28 Feb 12? And, carry over the Oct 11 to 28 Feb 12 tx to a new pastel book?

Thanks a mill! :Smile:

----------


## Neville Bailey

There isn't a way of doing what you want via the usual Pastel interface, without going into the database with special software and fiddling there.

If you knew about the change in financial year-end before you captured transactions from October 2011 onwards, it could have been easily handled.

Let me know if you would like me do some "digital engineering" on your database and get you what you want.

----------


## OlgaSaavedra

> There isn't a way of doing what you want via the usual Pastel interface, without going into the database with special software and fiddling there.
> 
> If you knew about the change in financial year-end before you captured transactions from October 2011 onwards, it could have been easily handled.
> 
> Let me know if you would like me do some "digital engineering" on your database and get you what you want.



Hi Neville,

Thank you very much for the feedback - Yes, it would have been easier if such tx were not capturing back then. I will chat to my line manager and see what he says.

Thanks a mill

----------


## Koot

Sorry if I am doing this wrong - I am new to forums.
My client also changed year-end, from Feb to Jan. We have posted in the year of change op to period 3. I tried to reduce the periods from 12 to 11 to Get to a Jan 2016 year-end. Upon saving, the message is that the changes will not be saved as they are not compatible to the tax manager.
I tried to change the tax manager, but with no sucess.
Please help

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Sorry if I am doing this wrong - I am new to forums.
> My client also changed year-end, from Feb to Jan. We have posted in the year of change op to period 3. I tried to reduce the periods from 12 to 11 to Get to a Jan 2016 year-end. Upon saving, the message is that the changes will not be saved as they are not compatible to the tax manager.
> I tried to change the tax manager, but with no sucess.
> Please help


Hi Koot,

Have you tried clearing the Tax Manager settings? Go to Change...Reopen Tax Period/Clear Tax Manager Settings.

Hopefully you should then be able to change the number of periods.

Once you have done that, you can set up the Tax Manager settings again.

----------


## Koot

Hi Neville,
Thanks, you are a star! Your plan worked.

Best regards

----------

